# I Just Want A Baby...



## candiel (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey, ladies!  Just wanted to ask everyone to pray for me.  DH and I have been trying to conceive for the past year with no success.  I am getting so depressed and frustrated. I've been pregnant before (5 years ago) and decided not to have the baby and I am living with the guilt of that everyday. Also,I have PCOS (Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome) which can make it even more difficult to conceive.  So, I've been on fertility drugs and still nothing. I know that it will happen in God's time but, I'm starting to wonder if I'm being punished for what I did.To make matters worse, people always ask "So, when are the babies coming?" I really can't get mad at them because they don't know my situation.


----------



## tmichelle (Feb 24, 2007)

Unfortunately (but perhaps not) I am going through this too!  I have miscarried one child and had an ectopic pregnancy the second time.  We have been trying for 3 years since the ectopic.  I'm here for you if you need me.


----------



## candiel (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks, tmichelle. I'm sorry about your loss.


----------



## Hidden_Angel (Feb 24, 2007)

*hugs*... ill pray for you


----------



## Precious_1 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi I will pray for you I have PCOS too, your pcos seems to be having no effect on your hair btw, and thats great, but back to what you said. I most certaintly do not think you are being punished. I will say first forgive yourself, and if you have asked for gods forgiveness then it is already done. Please dont continue to beat yourself up about what you chose to do long ago. Since you have put in your request with god for your baby, just believe that he or she will come.  I will continously keep you in my prayers.


----------



## healthyhairin07 (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your situation.  I had to stop and say a prayer for you.  I want you to know that God is not punishing you for what you've done.  He may be trying to teach you something, but he's not punishing you.  

Stay positive about it (which it seems like you're trying to do), and believe that Jesus can heal anything.  When people ask you "when are the babies coming," reply to them by saying, "soon." Speaking like that will get you to really start believe it, and God will line things up for it to happen.  Pastor Joel Osteen is someone good to listen to when it comes to thinking and speaking God's way.   

You shouldn't be carrying around guilt from something that happened 5 years ago.  If you've repented, then you should believe that God has forgiven you.  That's all that matters.  

I believe you'll get pregnant, and this challenge will be a great testimony for you and your husband.  It will help many people who are going through the same thing.  My sister-in-law went through the same thing, and she's pregnant now, and there are plenty of women who decided not to have a child at one point and now have children.  

Please announce your pregnancy to us.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Feb 24, 2007)

*Candiel*, I know exactly what you are going through. I was diagnosed with PCOS in August and have been back and forth with Dr.'s ever since then. Was prescribed two fertility medicines and just met with another Dr. on Thursday (we just moved back to Cali) who prescribed me yet another medicine that I start on Monday. We have been TTC for a little over 2 yrs. now and it has been very depressing, stressful and has even caused a few spats between the DH and I. 

Like several of the other ladies have said, stay positive, don't beat yourself up, and continue to trust in GOD. I lift this request up to him everyday and I am learning to be patient. I know that GOD is going to bless ALL OF US that is struggling with conceiving when the time is right. Again Candiel, continue to pray and know that you aren't alone. If you ever need to talk, my door is always open.

_*Baby Dust To You*_


----------



## candiel (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks ladies for all of your prayers,advice and support, I really appreciate it. 

Mz_Zartavia, I know what you mean about the arguments with DH.  It has caused some tension between DH and I at times also. I'll pray for you also!


----------



## Lucia (Feb 24, 2007)

candiel said:
			
		

> Hey, ladies! Just wanted to ask everyone to pray for me. DH and I have been trying to conceive for the past year with no success. I am getting so depressed and frustrated. *I've been pregnant before (5 years ago) and decided not to have the baby and I am living with the guilt of that everyday.* Also,I have PCOS (Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome) which can make it even more difficult to conceive. So, I've been on fertility drugs and still nothing. I know that it will happen in God's time but, I'm starting to wonder if I'm being punished for what I did.To make matters worse, people always ask "So, when are the babies coming?" I really can't get mad at them because they don't know my situation.


 
I don't know much about having PCOS but your mental attitude and morale has alot to do with what outcomes you have. I'm sure this makes things difficult but not impossible. The bolded part sounds to me like you're unable or unwilling to let go of the past and forgive yourself for whatever happened. If you can't let go of the bitterness of the past then it's taking up space in your life, where your new pursuit more babies should be. Did you see the Oprah show on "the Secret"=laws of attraction, please check out the threads here and the website, you'll be amazed at what negative thoughts can do in ones lives. Keep your head up. 
Praying for you. hth
LOA thread: 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=115123&page=4

http://www.thesecret.tv/home.html


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Feb 24, 2007)

Prayers sent darling!


----------



## CandiceC (Feb 24, 2007)

I prayed for you!


----------



## PoeticJustice (Feb 24, 2007)

Definitely sending prayers up for you sweetheart


----------



## alexstin (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh sweetie, I pray that God heal your womb. Have you ever read Taking Charge of Your Fertility? It is an excellent book and really helped me to understand my body more.


----------



## Blossssom (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck, OP... and I hate when people ask "When are you going to have a baby?" 

Just remember what will be, will be.


----------



## XXXtacy (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart and prayers are with you and your husband for your baby.


----------



## candiel (Feb 25, 2007)

alexstin said:
			
		

> Oh sweetie, I pray that God heal your womb. Have you ever read Taking Charge of Your Fertility? It is an excellent book and really helped me to understand my body more.



No, I've never read that book.  I'll have to look for it, thanks alexstin


----------



## nurseN98 (Feb 25, 2007)

I will pray for you that God blesses you with a child very, very soon.


----------



## live2bgr8 (Feb 25, 2007)

I just saw your request. My prayers are with you too. With God, all things are possible. (((hugs)))


----------



## michc (Feb 26, 2007)

My prayers are with you too sis. All in God's time - He is never late. Be assured that you are not being punished, your faith is in Christ and He will not disappoint you. Prepare yourself in faith for your children. You and your hubby be blessed.


----------



## candiel (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Radianthealth (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sending up a prayer.  I have a good feeling about this!!


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm praying for you Candice!


----------



## star (Feb 26, 2007)

Anoint your stomach with blessed oil in Jesus Name and God will ignite your womb. Thanks for sharing your story and praying for you even now. God Bless and Love you!!


----------



## BmoreBelle (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey sis,
I'll be praying for you. I agree with the sis that said anoint your belly, may I suggest something. Hit up crosswalk.com and cut and paste every scripture you can find on being fruitful and fertile, on multiplying, God opening up wombs and even the color green (which means healing, increase and growth). Recite those scriptures daily. Meditate on them, then when you began to doubt, get frustrated or depressed, you have weapons (scripture) to defend yourself with. Make them personal. 

"God you said that you will love me and bless me and increase my numbers. You will bless the fruit of my womb."

God is not punishing you, He's forgiven you and now you have to forgive yourself. The enemy is trying to hold your past over your head. Don't even let him get in your head. Attack him with the word of God. Depression is anger turned inward, receive forgiveness and release yester-year! 

Be encouraged! I'm praying for you and believing that you will be holding your child this season, next year.


----------



## Ucha123 (Feb 27, 2007)

My prayers are with you. 

In my culture we believe that if you do something for another person in need , God will bless you with what your heart desires. for example helping poor or homeless children, by donating to a charity.this could be something you may do in addition to pray.


----------



## Bunny77 (Feb 27, 2007)

candiel said:
			
		

> Hey, ladies!  Just wanted to ask everyone to pray for me.  DH and I have been trying to conceive for the past year with no success.  I am getting so depressed and frustrated. I've been pregnant before (5 years ago) and decided not to have the baby and I am living with the guilt of that everyday. Also,I have PCOS (Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome) which can make it even more difficult to conceive.  So, I've been on fertility drugs and still nothing. I know that it will happen in God's time but, *I'm starting to wonder if I'm being punished for what I did.*To make matters worse, people always ask "So, when are the babies coming?" I really can't get mad at them because they don't know my situation.



God is a God of forgiveness, and if you have prayed for forgiveness, then He forgives you. There have been plenty of women who have had children following abortions (including many on this board), so that is proof that God does not punish one for a past decision. 

As for the people asking about babies, simply say something like this (in the nicest, yet firmest way possible), "When my husband and I decide we're ready for babies. And when they're on the way, we'll definitely let you know -- so until then, there's really no need to ask!" 

Good luck.


----------



## candiel (Feb 27, 2007)

Bunny77 said:
			
		

> God is a God of forgiveness, and if you have prayed for forgiveness, then He forgives you. There have been plenty of women who have had children following abortions (including many on this board), so that is proof that God does not punish one for a past decision.
> 
> As for the people asking about babies, simply say something like this (in the nicest, yet firmest way possible), "When my husband and I decide we're ready for babies. And when they're on the way, we'll definitely let you know -- so until then, there's really no need to ask!"
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks Bunny77! I'll have to use that advice.  Thanks to all of my other LHCF sisters who have given me such encouraging words and are praying for me


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Candiel, 

You will have your beautiful baby, and that child will be blessed to have a loving mommy and daddy like you and your DH.  

God is preparing a special angel to come into your life.  Believe it.  I do.

And all of us will want to see that first picture of you holding your baby in your arms.   

Praying for you girl.


----------



## 14got (Feb 27, 2007)

I will pray for you
We all have sinned and fallen short
as the other ladies stated your holding on to something God has already forgiven you for

I have asked for prayer here since my little premie was born
everything the ladies prayed for and told me they heard from God about came to be
When I didn't have the energy or hope I asked others to agree

if you would have told me 2 years go that my nonwalking, non talking premie would learn to read wouldn't have believed you
I said that to say
Nothing is bigger than GOD
Be encouraged

I will keep you and your dh in my prayers 
I can't wait to hear you testimony


----------



## pebbles (Feb 28, 2007)

My sister just spent 5 years going through fertility treatments with no success. She was sad and frustrated, and felt she was getting too old to conceive on her own. She's 39. But I told her that GOD didn't need fertility treatments to make it happen, and sure enough, after she stopped doing the treatments, she found herself pregnant without the help of medical treatments. I am so grateful that GOD is in the business of showing His children what a Mighty God He is!  Don't despair, GOD is truly able!


----------



## mrselle (Feb 28, 2007)

Sweetie, I have been where you are.  My husband and I tried to get pregnant for 14 months before I finally got pregnant.  Unfortunately, I had a miscarriage.  After that we continued to try for another six months before I started taking a fertility drug called clomid.  I took clomid for three months with no success.  At that point my husband and I had been trying to have a baby for over two years, so I saw a specialist.  After some testing we came up with a game plan and December 2005, three days before Christmas my husband and I found out that we were pregnant.  My beautiful daughter was born.  She is such a joy and we can not imagine our lives without her.

I am a living witness that God can and He will.  We donâ€™t always understand why God does what He does, but I know for myself that His timing is ALWAYS perfect.  Iâ€™d been wanting a baby for so long and I prayed and prayed and prayed.  Sometimes I thought my prayers were being ignored, sometimes I thought God couldnâ€™t hear me.  But He wasnâ€™t ignoring me and He could hear me, but He did it in His time.

Believe God for your miracle and read the Word.  Read the story of Hannah, read the story of Sarahâ€¦these women had problems getting pregnant too, but God fixed it for them and He will fix it for you too.


----------



## Dogmd (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi ... We tried for 8 years and then booom!  I am now pregnant with my second. My prayers are with you.  What changed or me was positive thinking.  I practiced a daily meditation and visualized myself pregnant with a beautiful baby.  I did this every day. I also practiced YOGA and got some acupuncture treatments.  I had 5 fibroids, 2 ovarian cysts and endometriosis.  God is good and he will provide for you. I know how depressing it can get, but don't allow ANY negative thoughts to come into your mind. Focus on your body being healthy and that is it.  Don't think about the PCOS.  Visualize beautiful ovaries that GOD gave you and a beautiful egg and sperm coming together...IT will happen for you!  

God Bless!!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 28, 2007)

The word of God promises that you will be a 'fruitful vine' and blessed is the fruit of your womb.  These are my heartfelt prayers for you.


----------



## envybeauty (Feb 28, 2007)

pebbles said:
			
		

> My sister just spent 5 years going through fertility treatments with no success. She was sad and frustrated, and felt she was getting too old to conceive on her own. She's 39. But I told her that GOD didn't need fertility treatments to make it happen, and sure enough, after she stopped doing the treatments, she found herself pregnant without the help of medical treatments. I am so grateful that GOD is in the business of showing His children what a Mighty God He is! Don't despair, GOD is truly able!


 
I know someone else this happened too...she was 40+, tried different fertility treatments, and then stopped. Then she became pregnant.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Mar 1, 2007)

May God bless you and your family.  The other ladies have said it all.  The suggestion to write down or printout several scriptures that refer to conception and fertility is an excellent idea.  God cannot lie and he does not break his word...his word is the Bible so if you recite "HIS" word back to him in your prayers, God has to honor his word and lovingly does exactly that.  

DogMD -- I love your story, girl.  Congratulations.


----------



## MissScarlett (Mar 2, 2007)

Candiel, I'm prayng for you and your family. God WILL give you a baby. We are all speaking it into exsistence for you and your family.

Also The book a previous poster mentioned, taking charge of your fertility is a GREAT book. I highly recommend it.


----------



## honeybadgirl (Mar 2, 2007)

all prayers goes out to you. i truely understand what you're going thru. i went thru it too. its funny because a former coworker and i were just talking about this yesterday. shes trying to conceive and i told her about this book.  have you ever heard of a book called "taking charge of your fertility" by toni...i cant remember her last name but its a very good book and i had success with utilizing this method and after trying for yrs and after no success with fertility doctors. you can pm for more details and/or questions.


----------



## thiccknlong (Mar 3, 2007)

candiel said:
			
		

> Hey, ladies! Just wanted to ask everyone to pray for me. DH and I have been trying to conceive for the past year with no success. I am getting so depressed and frustrated. I've been pregnant before (5 years ago) and decided not to have the baby and I am living with the guilt of that everyday. Also,I have PCOS (Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome) which can make it even more difficult to conceive. So, I've been on fertility drugs and still nothing. I know that it will happen in God's time but, I'm starting to wonder if I'm being punished for what I did.To make matters worse, people always ask "So, when are the babies coming?" I really can't get mad at them because they don't know my situation.


 
I know people who have had very difficult times gettting pregnant...I'm talking _years _then.....BOOM ! 

Pregnant !  

This is a test or a molding of what Gods wants you to be. Continue to praise God and bless his name, showing him you will do so even when things are not as you want them. If he so desires, and you have the FAITH, it WILL come to pass. I've heard of 43 year old females having there first child.

I tell you girl. Speak into your life that you will have that child everyday all day, not thinking you will see it right around the corner, but speak it with confidence that it may not happen today or this month or even this year, but it WILL happen.

Plus, take away the stress. Let it go. You know it's out of your hands. It's all in Gods. So no need to worry. One lady stopped working and she immediately got pregnant. Goes to say, take the stress off. God's got your back. Trust me when I say this. He's with you.

Do not let go until he blesses your soul !  

I have prayed for you


----------



## dede1174 (Mar 5, 2007)

candiel said:
			
		

> Hey, ladies! Just wanted to ask everyone to pray for me. DH and I have been trying to conceive for the past year with no success. I am getting so depressed and frustrated. I've been pregnant before (5 years ago) and decided not to have the baby and I am living with the guilt of that everyday. Also,I have PCOS (Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome) which can make it even more difficult to conceive. So, I've been on fertility drugs and still nothing. I know that it will happen in God's time but, I'm starting to wonder if I'm being punished for what I did.To make matters worse, people always ask "So, when are the babies coming?" I really can't get mad at them because they don't know my situation.


 
i'm sorry to hear what your going through but what an amazing tstimony you will be to others onec you you do get pregnant!! you got to thin about the other side of the mountain. 

I see you are in snellville. you shoudl make an appointment with Georgia reprouctive specialists. ivf.com 404-843-2229 theya re very good about treating this disorder as well as others. they are pm peachtree dunwoody road and by northside. they have helped the process along for many women successfully, espcially black women.


----------



## dede1174 (Mar 5, 2007)

BmoreBelle said:
			
		

> Hey sis,
> I'll be praying for you. I agree with the sis that said anoint your belly, may I suggest something. Hit up crosswalk.com and cut and paste every scripture you can find on being fruitful and fertile, on multiplying, God opening up wombs and even the color green (which means healing, increase and growth). Recite those scriptures daily. Meditate on them, then when you began to doubt, get frustrated or depressed, you have weapons (scripture) to defend yourself with. Make them personal.
> 
> "God you said that you will love me and bless me and increase my numbers. You will bless the fruit of my womb."
> ...


 
AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browndilocks (Mar 5, 2007)

thicknlong said:
			
		

> I know people who have had very difficult times gettting pregnant...I'm talking _years _then.....BOOM !
> 
> Pregnant !
> 
> ...



Co-signing. I've witnessed this first hand. My aunt is 43 and will be delivering her first child this July. In fact, she'll be 44 later this year. She has had various problems with menstrual irregularities and cysts during her whole adult life.  It got to the point where she just "accepted" that she wasn't going to have any children and would just always be the "favorite" aunt to me and my cousins. Then all of a sudden Boom!  She & her husband were shocked and now they are very excited and happy.  No fertility drugs or anything.  She said she just gave it to the Lord and stopped worrying about it.  I personally think she was finally able to conceive simply because she wasn't stressing over it any more.  God is able.  Hang in there and be encouraged!


----------



## deltagyrl (Mar 5, 2007)

Great site for women of color trying to conceive:

www.emonline.net


----------



## candiel (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks everyone!  delta1174, I will have to give those specialists a call soon, thanks for the info.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Mar 14, 2007)

candiel said:
			
		

> Hey, ladies!  Just wanted to ask everyone to pray for me.  DH and I have been trying to conceive for the past year with no success.  I am getting so depressed and frustrated. I've been pregnant before (5 years ago) and decided not to have the baby and I am living with the guilt of that everyday. Also,I have PCOS (Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome) which can make it even more difficult to conceive.  So, I've been on fertility drugs and still nothing. I know that it will happen in God's time but, I'm starting to wonder if I'm being punished for what I did.To make matters worse, people always ask "So, when are the babies coming?" I really can't get mad at them because they don't know my situation.



I just said a prayer for you.  Also, remember a baby needs to come into an environment of love and warmth. 

I just heard that ice cream may be helpful to women trying to get pregnant.  Ice cream is a food that many of us enjoy, so start enjoying your situation now.

Also, if finances permit, maybe you and your husband need to get away for a few days.  It doesn't have to be Bali, Indonesia (but trust me, if you can get there, it's a great place to make a baby. I vacationed there--not to make a baby, and all I could think was that when I was ready to have a baby, this was the place to conceive!).  But maybe if you can get somewhere warm and beachy (you are in Georgia, so maybe South Carolina is a nice getaway or somewhere like that).  

And just relax and enjoy and be with your husband.  Don't think so much about trying to conceive.  If you've already asked God, and you believed you received it when you asked, then know he will bless you.

Last, L-Glutathione is said to help women both before, during and after pregnancy.  It's an antioxidant, and I was actually going to buy it (for other reasons of course, I'm not trying to get pregnant).

Well, I hope this helps and good luck to you and your husband!


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Mar 14, 2007)

i'll keep you and hubby in my prayers.


----------



## calliope (Mar 16, 2007)

Candiel,
You are so beautiful!
My prayers are with you and please, please, please forgive yourself.  God not only forgives us, He also forgets it as far as the east is from the west.  He does not punish us, we punish ourselves.  Please do not stress, in times of stress your body tries to protect you and housing a baby is not always on the top of it's priority list at that time (added stress for the body)- it's just trying to get you through.  That's why you hear about all of these couples going off to vacation and coming back with a "little souvenir."  I pray for the Lord's blessings over you and that all is done in His perfect time and His perfect will and that you walk in that will in perfect peace and joy.


----------



## destiny30 (Mar 16, 2007)

Candiel, sow a seed for what you want. The seed could be spending time with a child who doesn't have the love and care of a mother or father.  I sincerely believe that this will be a key for you.  The more you become a mother to someone else that is lacking a mother figure then God will see you faithfulness and send you a child of your own.


----------



## candiel (Mar 19, 2007)

Awww! Thanks Calliope!

thanks everyone for all the great words of encouragement.


----------



## MissScarlett (Jun 1, 2007)

I just want you to know i've still got you and your future baby on my heart and in my prayers. God will make this happen for you and your dh!


----------



## Naijaqueen (Jun 2, 2007)

Remember if God could bless Sarah, He can bless you...be fruitful and multiply!
Stand on faith, forget the naysayers, we serve a faithful God, my aunt got preg after 15yrs of trying with her husband, and had 2 beautiful boys.
Prayers have been made, now we praise Him from whom all blessings flow, lets give Him the glory, its done!

My mom's cousin had twins at 48 even, with God ALL things are possible.


----------



## asummertyme (Jun 2, 2007)

I dont come over here to often, but i just happned to seeyour thread, and i wanted to say a prayer for you..and I wanted to send out some positivity out your way..keep working at it..


----------



## Energist (Jun 2, 2007)

Candiel, I pray for you.  DH and I are TTC right now ourselves and it's taking longer than we both expected and those questions are rolling in... "When are you two planning on having children"  "You are now 30 how come you don't have any children yet?" I feel even worse sometimes, because my parents are more than ready for grand kids and I am their only child and DH parents are asking for 2   In his culture I should have been knocked up by now  they want to know what the hold up is 

I use Fertility Friend, it helps with timing.  Maybe you should go  give it a look www.fertilityfriend.com


----------



## candiel (Jun 2, 2007)

Energist: Thanks for the link. I know what you mean.  We've been married for 2 years and now everybody is asking about it all the time.erplexed DH and I aren't really doing too well right now so, I'm starting to think maybe there's a reason why I haven't gotten pregnant yet.  Oh well......

Thanks to everyone though for the encouraging words, I feel so loved.


----------



## pretty_nappy_hair (Jun 2, 2007)

candiel said:
			
		

> Energist: Thanks for the link. I know what you mean.  We've been married for 2 years and now everybody is asking about it all the time.erplexed DH and I aren't really doing too well right now so, I'm starting to think maybe there's a reason why I haven't gotten pregnant yet.  Oh well......
> 
> Thanks to everyone though for the encouraging words, I feel so loved.



Candiel,

I will definately be sending up prayers for you and your husband. He may not come when you want him but he's ALWAYS right on time. Don't be worried, be blessed.


----------



## missvi (Jun 2, 2007)

I will pray for you.


----------



## tmichelle (Jun 2, 2007)

Please lean on God during this time and don't give up on your marriage, FIGHT for it!  Also, check out Clear Passages, I think they may be able to address your problems.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Jun 2, 2007)

candiel said:
			
		

> Energist: Thanks for the link. I know what you mean.  We've been married for 2 years and now everybody is asking about it all the time.erplexed DH and I aren't really doing too well right now so, I'm starting to think maybe there's a reason why I haven't gotten pregnant yet.  Oh well......
> 
> Thanks to everyone though for the encouraging words, I feel so loved.


I think I joined this board today for a reason. God sent me here. I couldn't even get halfway through this thread without tearing up. Last weekend, I experienced the same thing you did 5 years ago. I haven't really talked about it to too many people. I am just now asking God for forgiveness, I don't know why I waited this long. I also said a prayer for you and your husband. I know I am rambling, but this board, especially this section is a true gift from God for me right now.


----------



## tmichelle (Jun 2, 2007)

Jessica Rabbit said:
			
		

> I think I joined this board today for a reason. God sent me here. I couldn't even get halfway through this thread without tearing up. Last weekend, I experienced the same thing you did 5 years ago. I haven't really talked about it to too many people. I am just now asking God for forgiveness, I don't know why I waited this long. I also said a prayer for you and your husband. I know I am rambling, but this board, especially this section is a true gift from God for me right now.


 
Continue to seek the Lord, and may he richly bless you as you do.


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey lady be encouraged! "Be still and know that I am GOD". Still yourself, no rationalizing, no trying to figure it all out, let god work his plan in your life. Remember "Our thoughts are not his thoughts, our ways are not his ways". His way is perfect. His plan for you and your husband will come to pass. Know that I am here in Kansas City praying for you and your marriage, and your Healthy womb...


----------



## MissScarlett (Jun 4, 2007)

candiel said:
			
		

> Energist: Thanks for the link. I know what you mean. We've been married for 2 years and now everybody is asking about it all the time.erplexed DH and I aren't really doing too well right now so, I'm starting to think maybe there's a reason why I haven't gotten pregnant yet. Oh well......
> 
> Thanks to everyone though for the encouraging words, I feel so loved.


 
You know you just popped in my head the day i bumped this post, maybe God put that on my heart for a reason.....

Hang in there, fight and pray for your marriage. every three months for the first three years of marriage...i thought "this is not working for me" and 8 years later, i'm glad we never gave up. continue to pray and seek God!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jun 5, 2007)

candiel said:
			
		

> Hey, ladies! Just wanted to ask everyone to pray for me. DH and I have been trying to conceive for the past year with no success. I am getting so depressed and frustrated. I've been pregnant before (5 years ago) and decided not to have the baby and I am living with the guilt of that everyday. Also,I have PCOS (Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome) which can make it even more difficult to conceive. So, I've been on fertility drugs and still nothing. I know that it will happen in God's time but, I'm starting to wonder if I'm being punished for what I did.To make matters worse, people always ask "So, when are the babies coming?" I really can't get mad at them because they don't know my situation.


 
((Hugs)) to you, I understand your pain. It took me and DH seven years to be blessed with our 1st child, But miracles do happen.
Your in my prayers


----------



## SplashAtl (Jun 5, 2007)

There is power in prayer.....with all these prayers......get ready girl!!!!  


You have been given some AWESOME advice by so many caring and loving ladies in this post.  Stay strong!  I personally know your pain.  I have two stepchildren and am a foster parent.  I don't share with many that I am trying to have a baby.  One of my friends learned that I was a foster parent and said, "Girl, you must have been sent here to take care of other people's kids".  She was speaking of my stepchildren and the foster children.  I love kids so I am always taking care of someone's kids.  The comment hurt.  I didn't tell her that but it did.  Simply because I also "just want a baby".  After prayer and some time with God I realized that the plan for my life is already written and I can't change it.  Things happen in my life when they are suppose to.  Whenever I try to take control and make things happen they typically don't happen.  When I give it to God and relax things happen.  It never fails.  Its just hard to relax right now.  I know God will deliver my baby if its in my plan.  I have to be patient with him.  I also have to be careful of what I ask for and not try to rush things in my life.  There is a reason God has not given me a baby yet.  A reason I'm not aware of but there is a reason.  Perhaps I think I am ready but I am not.  I share this with you to encourage you to be patient.

For the last year and a half getting pregnant is all I have been thinking about.  I have had everything check and the doctor keeps saying everything looks healthy and normal.  I know its going to happen.  I feel it in my heart.  When we started trying my husband and I decided that we would not use fertility treatments.  I still feel this way because again I know God will deliver my baby one day soon.

The Take Charge of your Fertility is a GREAT book.  There is also software you can use and they have a message board.  Do a google search.  There is a trial version of the software.  I would recommend trying it.

Good luck!!!


----------



## ceedeelight (Jun 5, 2007)

I am praying for you and I Believe HE will Do it. Why--Because He did it for me and you are His Child. I too had to struggle in this area, but look and my Avatar (She's now 4 1/2 months). 



 I sent you a PM--it's long but a Testimony of encouragement for you.


----------



## Supergirl (Dec 16, 2008)

bumping

Any updates?


----------



## nik4jesus (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi I know exactly how you ladies feel. I was recently diagnosed with blocked tubes (scar tissue) and they are completely blocked. I also have PCOS which I was hoping was the biggest issue but it wasnt. I work in youth ministry and its very difficult knowing I wont be having any of my own. I was devastated at first but I am trying to allow the suffering to do what God wants it to do. I know this may sound simple but TRUST GOD, you can have children and it will happen when its supposed to. God's plan is the best plan. I cried for days and stll find myself crying every now and then. God is trying to get our attention. I am believing God for your pregnancies and healthy babies. Just be patient..There are quite a few women in my church who also had PCOS and now have several kids..it did take them alot longer to get pregnant but IT DID HAPPEN. So start preparing yourself for those sleepless nights-lol.


----------



## dlewis (Dec 19, 2008)

candiel and her husband divorced.  I don't think she trying anymore?


----------



## ONAMSHN (Dec 20, 2008)

Dang.....I truly hate to hear this !!!


----------



## Supergirl (Dec 20, 2008)

dlewis said:


> candiel and her husband divorced.  I don't think she trying anymore?



Awww boooo   Thanks for the update D.


----------



## Xavier (Dec 20, 2008)

Funny how this thread was bumped because she is a member that I thought about just this week.

She was always so sweet...I don't see her posting any longer.


----------



## Farida (Dec 20, 2008)

I miss her too. I hope she is doing well.


----------



## kayte (Dec 21, 2008)

You know I imagine members are grateful for this...thread anyway
she did a lovely service..though personal and hard..for her


----------



## honeycomb719 (Dec 21, 2008)

Im saying a prayer for all the ladies that wish to conceive..and sprinkliong a little baby dust for topping


----------

